# για καθε νομιμη χρηση



## sirap

Η παρούσα βεβαίωση εκδίδεται "για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση". Φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποια στάνταρ έκφραση που χρησιμοποιείται στα αγγλικά αλλά δεν την γνωρίζω. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?


----------



## glavkos

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ όπου θα βρεις πάνω από 40 threads σχετικά με νομική ορολογία 

http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?board=74.0


----------



## sirap

Δεν βρήκα αυτά που ψάχνω αλλά είναι πολύ χρήσιμο το λινκ. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Cosmas1

Legal tender comes to mind, but I'm not sure that's right.


----------



## GreekNative

No, I don't think it's what sirap means. Usually, when authorities issue a certificate in Greece, this phrase is added at the end, translating to something like "The present certificate was issued for any lawful/legal use". It means "we have issued this document and we allow the holder to use it in any way they want, as long as it's lawful, or we allow the holder to use it whenever the law requires that this document is submitted". 

So, we're wondering if there's a standard expression equally used in the US/UK.


----------



## sirap

Yes, GreekNative, that's exactly what i'm looking for. Would the expression "for any lawful/legal use" sound good anyway?


----------



## GreekNative

I googled several options and came up with the same 4 results: "for every legal use", "for any legal use", "for every legal purpose", "for any legal purpose".

Your choice, I'm afraid...


----------



## sirap

well, i'll go for "for every legal purpose", sounds good!)


----------

